# Seiko 7t32-7060 Needs Repairing



## kubalai (Dec 5, 2007)

Help, my Seiko is totally knackered (words of the watch repairer) As I purchased it 10 years ago when my daughter was born it is very sentimental. I want it repaired but seem to draw a blank. If anyone can help who is UK based I would be grateful


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In what way knackered?

Scratched up or not working?

Im not sure if movements are available anymore, its an oldish one, try Steve Burrage at Ryte Time Watches in Leicester, hes good value and is great to deal with...

Welcome to the forum and good luck with it..


----------



## kubalai (Dec 5, 2007)

Not working, battary is fine. It is the movement etc.


----------

